# Scratch x 2.0 experience



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow is all I can say, I thought I'd buy it to have a go at some light bird poop stains I picked up in Devon this summer after reading about some one else's positive experience on another forum.

So I finally got a bottle today and had a quick go on a light stain on the front wing.... and I was amazed, one go and the mark was barely noticable another pass and its gone, paint still glossy with no marring.

So feeling cheeky I moved onto a big nasty stain on the roof which I posted about earlier in the summer.

After 4 passes I was amazed to see the stain has pretty muched vanished.

The reason for my amazment is that the stain was truly massive and awfull and previously I had tried to remove it using mez intensive polish on a DA with no effect!!!!.

So to be able to correct it on a foam pad by hand is brilliant.

Tried it on to deep scratches by hand too without total success but a definate improvement.

Great product.....................:thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice one :thumb:

Might buy this, I tried using SSR 2.5 this week to polish a scratch on rear bumper, but it's marred the paintwork, I've lent my 106ff to a mate so cant try that. Scratch x 2 could be the answer 

Can I get this in Halfords?


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

It is a very good product...I use it daily on light scratches...Very impressive. Great for hand application. Ive been surprised by what it can remove.
Yes, you can get it in Halfrauds, its about £8


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Trist said:


> Nice one :thumb:
> 
> Might buy this, I tried using SSR 2.5 this week to polish a scratch on rear bumper, but it's marred the paintwork, I've lent my 106ff to a mate so cant try that. Scratch x 2 could be the answer
> 
> Can I get this in Halfords?


Soz for the delay, slept in and spent the day in the garden . But as MKV said yes halfords for it for about £8.

Got some more light poop stains off of our Mini as well tonight< bring it on you dirty seaguls and Pigeons:devil:


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

I migth have to give this a go at some point, i keep hearing good things about it.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Copey said:


> I migth have to give this a go at some point, i keep hearing good things about it.


Do it mate, I was sceptical, but the results are amazing.

Pulled up in the wifes car park earlier next to the BMW and it had full sun on the area I'd polished most of one of the scratchs out of, really glossy looking, couldn't see the scratch (used to be able to from that distance) and no swirling.

Bird poop and country lane rash are no longer the nemises they were ....


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

What did you use to apply it? 

Or are there instructions on the product?

Cheers.

Tony


----------



## PIRHONEY (Aug 11, 2009)

Maybe it was me on the other forum? BMW related perhaps?

Anyways, I've had my roof marked twice since buying the car. Dirty great big seagulls.....and despite washing the cack off within a few hours the laquer is marked.

I use a damp piece of cotton polishing cloth. Work a small amount of Scratchx for about one minute with firm pressure. Then buff off with a MF. just repeat this until gone. The marks on my roof took 4 or 5 passes, but once done theres no evidence of them ever being there.

Not used it for any other purpose but for bird poo marks 10/10:thumb:


----------



## 98m3/4 (Aug 12, 2009)

who makes it? Can you post a pic of the bottle?


----------



## Phil1984 (Oct 15, 2008)

98m3/4 said:


> who makes it? Can you post a pic of the bottle?


Here you go mate...

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_203401_langId_-1_categoryId_165527

:thumb:


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

http://www.meguiars.co.uk/cgi-bin/catalog.pl?cat=ENT_SURFACE#2


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Havent tried the 2.0, but the original is an excellent product. Have done whole cars with it. Maybe pick up some of the newer stuff to try


----------



## 98m3/4 (Aug 12, 2009)

Phil1984 said:


> Here you go mate...
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_203401_langId_-1_categoryId_165527
> 
> :thumb:


Sweet! Thanks, mate!


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

98m3/4 said:


> Sweet! Thanks, mate!


Note that the picture shown on the Halfords site seems to be of the original version and not the 2.0 version mentioned in the OP which is supposedly improved.
Maybe Halfords haven't updated the pic, but the 2.0 version seems to have 2.0 on the tube as in this picture.

http://www.meguiars.co.uk/cgi-bin/specwd.pl?pc=G10307&tp=0

Steve O.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

SteveOC said:


> Note that the picture shown on the Halfords site seems to be of the original version and not the 2.0 version mentioned in the OP which is supposedly improved.
> Maybe Halfords haven't updated the pic, but the 2.0 version seems to have 2.0 on the tube as in this picture.
> 
> http://www.meguiars.co.uk/cgi-bin/specwd.pl?pc=G10307&tp=0
> ...


Yes much improved, also usefull for alloy wheel repair sanding mark and wet sanded UPVC door marks removed by hand.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

I've just ordered some of this from CYC as I keep hearing good things about it. Sometimes is easier to do a little job by hand rather than to get the rotary out :thumb:

Nice one chaps.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

03OKH said:


> What did you use to apply it?
> 
> Or are there instructions on the product?
> 
> ...


Regular megs foam pad!!!!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice to know that they have made a poor product better. V2.0 does look very good from what I have seen on DW.

I remember the first time I tried the original product, had some swirls on my old Avensis and to say I was disapointed was an understatement

To be fair with the old version it was better with a polisher as opposed to use by hand but it was marketed as a hand correction product initially:thumb:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Veedub18 said:


> I've just ordered some of this from CYC as I keep hearing good things about it. Sometimes is easier to do a little job by hand rather than to get the rotary out :thumb:
> 
> Nice one chaps.


For sure, in fact if it wasn't for the 95% full bottles of Mernzerna Machine Polishes I have I'd get the Megs Swirl X too, I am that impressed. Not often products totally live up to their claims these days but this is one of those rare times.

Fernox Boiler noise reducer being the other one !!!


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

2.0 is far stronger than the original. The cutting strength now matches the product name a lot better. Ultimate compound provides extra oomph if needed.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry to harp on but i used it on the piano black surround on my plasma tonight. A while ago I splash super glue on it which left a stain. So tonight I used a few hits of the megs Scratch X and its pretty much perfect. I love this stuff!!!!


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Is a very good quick hit product. I use a microfibre cloth. Shake up the X2.0 and give a wee blob a thoroughly good rubbing. 

No damage just scratch free removal of marks/scuffs and in my recent case most of the damage caused, on an X5 bonnet, from someone who removed bird poop with a scourer sponge ... RETARD 

Regards, Ian


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

orienteer said:


> Is a very good quick hit product. I use a microfibre cloth. Shake up the X2.0 and give a wee blob a thoroughly good rubbing.
> 
> No damage just scratch free removal of marks/scuffs and in my recent case most of the damage caused, on an X5 bonnet, from someone who removed bird poop with a scourer sponge ... RETARD
> 
> Regards, Ian


Yep I love it, I get all stressed when I sugggest it and someone uses T-Cut (Grrr!!).


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Seeing as she picked up a nice bird etching over the 2 weeks parked up in the airport, I'll pick up a bottle & give it a blast this weekend.


Bloody slap bang in the middle of the bonnet too


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Jace said:


> Seeing as she picked up a nice bird etching over the 2 weeks parked up in the airport, I'll pick up a bottle & give it a blast this weekend.
> 
> Bloody slap bang in the middle of the bonnet too


Not nice, good luck.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

And about 90% correction on the a pillars of my Mini!!!!!, it could probably sort Bill Murrays Acne scars too!!!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

If I hadnt just polished, sealed and waxed my car I would be buying this tomorow 

Anyone know what its like compared to Menz 203S regarding the level of correction ?


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

uruk hai said:


> If I hadnt just polished, sealed and waxed my car I would be buying this tomorow
> 
> Anyone know what its like compared to Menz 203S regarding the level of correction ?


Must be good, I am tempted to try the swirl version instead of a two stage menzerna session, it has more cut than menzerna po85rd intensive polish as it aced the poo stain where the menzerna didn't touch it and polished down real nice whereas the menzerna needed final finish. That said I am tempted to try poorboys ssr. A one shot polish would save much'o'time'o' . I did a post recently but it fizzed out.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks like this is another product I "need" to buy then


----------

